# Beware: Lidl Panniers



## HovR (24 Mar 2012)

My advice to people thinking about buying or using these is to avoid!

Bought them yesterday. For £15 I expected maybe some stitching to come undone, or loose threads, but didn't expect what just happened!

I had been going for about 2 miles, with the Lidl panniers loaded up with a few tools, a pot of grease and some GT85 to go and help a friend with her bike. I stopped at a round-a-bout, all as normal. When clear, I set off in to the round-a-bout particularly gently, as I was in no rush, and there was little traffic about.

Suddenly, with a loud clash, my rear wheel locks up solid. I quickly hop off the bike and carry it to the edge of the 2 lane round-a-bout as fast as possible. Upon closer inspection, the left hand side pannier had twisted around, and was now firmly jammed between the wheel spokes and the rack. The blunt handle end of the large adjustable spanner in my pannier had pierced through the side of the pannier and was jammed in the spokes.

I spent a good 5 minutes untangling the pannier and tool mess from the wheel and rack (in which time none of the multiple cyclists who passed showed the slightest bit of concern, yet alone asked if I needed a hand). Miraculously the wheel had remained true, although the rack was bent in two places. 

You pay your money, and all that..


----------



## compo (24 Mar 2012)

Have you worked out what caused the pannier to twist the way you describe. Did the screwdriver penetrate the fabric and jam into the wheel or did the action of jamming the panner cause the screwdriver to burst through. I am interested because I bought one yesterday (pannier, not scredriver!) from Lidl and planned on using it tomorrow for a longer ride to carry sarnies, clothing and a flask of coffee.


----------



## HovR (24 Mar 2012)

compo said:


> Have you worked out what caused the pannier to twist the way you describe. Did the screwdriver penetrate the fabric and jam into the wheel or did the action of jamming the panner cause the screwdriver to burst through. I am interested because I bought one yesterday (pannier, not scredriver!) from Lidl and planned on using it tomorrow for a longer ride to carry sarnies, clothing and a flask of coffee.


 
The holes are on the outer side of the pannier, not the side facing the wheel, which leads me to believe that the hole was made as a result of the pannier being sucked into the wheel, not the cause of it.

I can't for the life of me work out the actual cause though. All the straps had been done up as tight as they would go. I had accelerated from a standstill to about 10mph, fairly slowly - So sudden movement from energetic riding couldn't be the cause.

The pot of grease I had in the pannier cracked almost completely in half, but thankfully I had the foresight to put it in a sealed carrier bag! I have just bent the rack back into shape in the vise, so no permanent damage (apart from the pannier).


----------



## caimg (24 Mar 2012)

Hmmm well now I'm glad it was the OH that bought them and not me


----------



## compo (24 Mar 2012)

I was a little dubious about relying on Velcro. I know it is pretty strong but so must be some of the strains placed on panniers. My other panniers, made by Avenir, have nylon spring clips at the top that lock onto the pannier rails and webbing and buckles for the straps that fasten the panniers at the bottom to the rack. It has never caused me any throuble other than that it has no water resistance at all so in rain I have to use plastic bags inside. You have me concerned about the Lidl kit now.


----------



## derrick (24 Mar 2012)

compo said:


> Have you worked out what caused the pannier to twist the way you describe. Did the screwdriver penetrate the fabric and jam into the wheel or did the action of jamming the panner cause the screwdriver to burst through. I am interested because I bought one yesterday (pannier, not scredriver!) from Lidl and planned on using it tomorrow for a longer ride to carry sarnies, clothing and a flask of coffee.


As long as you leave your screwdriver at home you will be alright.


----------



## HovR (24 Mar 2012)

compo said:


> It has never caused me any throuble other than that it has no water resistance at all so in rain I have to use plastic bags inside. You have me concerned about the Lidl kit now.


 
My advice would be to get some rain covers for your current panniers, or invest in something high-quality from a big name brand like Topeak.

I believe that if I wasn't on my bullet proof late 70's Reynolds steel bike I would have been walking home due to damage. And I'm still amazed that the rear wheel is still true after having a heavy duty steel adjustable spanner stuck through the spokes.


----------



## Noodley (24 Mar 2012)

No mention of a screwdriver in the OP, it was a spanner. Not really known for their pointiness those spanners...


----------



## compo (24 Mar 2012)

Noodley said:


> No mention of a screwdriver in the OP, it was a spanner. Not really known for their pointiness those spanners...


 
I made a mistake. Apologies to the OP.


----------



## compo (24 Mar 2012)

HovR said:


> My advice would be to get some rain covers for your current panniers, or invest in something high-quality from a big name brand like Topeak.


 
They might be cheap but they have never gone through my wheel.


----------



## Cyclopathic (26 Mar 2012)

I bought some panniers from Lidl last year and have had no complaints. Perhaps because they are only fastened with velcro it might be wise not to overload them with heavy tools but I've carried a few tools in them and they have been ok.
It can be tricky to do the velcro fastenings up to be nice and snug so this could lead to a bit of shifting under strain but I have to say that for the money they are absolutly fine. They do look a bit cheap but they are. The ones in the newest offer do look a bit better than the ones I got but on the whole I have been very pleased with them and find them ideal for using without caring too much if they gat a bit srcruffed up.
I can see why though that after having such a catastrophic failiure with them that you are reticent to use them again.


----------

